# Next Prospect



## Transk53 (Dec 27, 2014)

Think they are speaking French or something, but @1:29, what a hit. This kid looks right tasty.


----------



## jks9199 (Dec 27, 2014)

It's Spanish...  and a beautiful KO!


----------



## Transk53 (Dec 27, 2014)

jks9199 said:


> It's Spanish...  and a beautiful KO!


 
I was being facetious jks  English pastime, bash the French verbally at any point  It is all light hearted stuff though. You really do have to be a Brit to kinda feel that one.

Yes I agree, nice punch and I reckon the hype is well deserved


----------

